# My North Alabama Retriever Club AKC Master experience...



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Well folks after much peer pressure from Fishduck and Laidback I entered the North Alabama Retriever Club’s AKC Master HT for March 2, 2013. I guess they kind of felt sorry for me for that @$$ raping I got [ insert something else here] and wanted to divert my attention away from [another venue which is highly respected] and convince me to run AKC and pursue a Master Hunter title. Reluctantly I gave in and entered the event. The event washeld at the M. Barnett Lawley Forever Wild Field Trial Area in Greensboro, AL. The grounds are awesome. These grounds are also what was formerly known as “the State Cattle Ranch” i.e. “PRISON” (the State continues to house inmates here and they are outstanding bird technicians). 

I was very concerned when I arrived at the event,thelast time I saw this many dog trucks was at the Grand! 474 dogs!I arrived at mystake “Master C” and received a warm welcome from some of the club members and one of them (Fishduck) immediately handed me some papers and said “here, this is the list, get some handlers and dogs lined up”. Awesome, I just arrived and I’m already being treated like family and I’m not even a member of this club! I was honored to receive such a warm welcome, at first, but by the end of the weekend I was looking forward to my parole. I don’t know what I did to deserve that other than befriending the guys in my signature. 

So, eventually I get in line to attempt this very demanding setup. Actually I wasn’t worried about the test as much as I was worried about the judges letting me pick up a mark [bad memories from elsewhere]. So eventually the judges say “dog 19 to the line” and me and “Jack”, my [dog with horrible line manners]head to the line. On our walk from the holding blind to the line, in the back of my mind I can hear chanting “fresh fish, fresh fish, fresh fish” . So I make my way toward the line, with my dog, and the first mark is a walk-up, boom! Bird falls and my dog is still heeling with me the same way he did [insert another venue]. I waited and listened for the judge to say “that’s not what we’re looking for”but no one ever said it so I stood there and watched the other two marks. The flyer was shot and the other mark thrown and the judges let my dog pick them up! Couldn’t help but stand there with a big grin on my face and thinking “hey Great Dog!"

Long story short, I had a great time, met some nice folks, ran some difficult setups, and *was judged by fair judges who judged dogs by their work in the field *I guess my friends were right, I have been running in the wrong venue.

BTW, my [wild]dog was one of the 20 that qualified (passed all 3 series and received a ribbon) in my flight! And YES I am bragging!

Lonnie Spann


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Lonnie, do you have your "free" jacket in the other venue yet? Just askin';-)


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

Now Lonnie, you never said if you Passed your Master Test, but I am assuming you did, so Congrats. I can see you have bad feelings about your Grand experience. I run both UKC Finished & AKC Masters and have been successful in both. I have also run the Grand and went out in the first series. I have also failed Finished and Master Tests. Not once have I blamed the judges or the test. When a trainer sits down and looks back at himself, his training and the test, he will usually see the fault is in himself and his training. The Grand is not easy as they are looking for the best dogs and it is run at a higher level than Finished or Masters. It all starts at the line. Without control at the line, you will have problems on other parts of the test. I look at my failures as learning experiences to make me a better trainer and handler. Hopefully, your bad Grand experience passes quickly and we see you at future AKC & UKC tests and hopefully another Grand.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

huntinman said:


> Lonnie, do you have your "free" jacket in the other venue yet? Just askin';-)


No, currently up to 350. May never get it BUT I have signed up for a couple of events. Wish they made that "free" jacket in black, that would come in handy in AKC.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

You know it's funny how someone has a bad experience at the grand automatically blames the grand and people involved. Ever think that maybe your dog did something wrong? If your dog isn't steady, creeps, or doesn't perform up to the standard... It's not the judges fault or the people involved fault. I've ran several grands and never i repeat NEVER had any issue with the judges or the people involved. Yes i train for a living and run several dogs. Maybe my view is different from an amateur. Am's can be to emotionally involved and take it personal which i think you have Lonnie. The judges are not their to fail your dog. They are there to pass only the dog that demonstrate the qualities that are what makes a GRHRCH. Don't take this personal Lonnie just saying let it lye.

Congrats on your first master test.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

blinddogmaddie said:


> Now Lonnie, you never said if you Passed your Master Test, but I am assuming you did, so Congrats yes I passed, edited the post to clarify my brag, thanks. I can see you have bad feelings about your Grand experience bad feelings is a slight understatement. I run both UKC Finished & AKC Masters and have been successful in both. I have also run the Grand and went out in the first series I have been there and done that. I have also failed Finished and Master Tests. Not once have I blamed the judges or the test. When a trainer sits down and looks back at himself, his training and the test, he will usually see the fault is in himself and his training. *The Grand is not easy as they are looking for the best dogs some of these "Best Dogs" I wouln't even feed!*and it is run at a higher level than Finished or Masters. It all starts at the line. Without control at the line, you will have problems on other parts of the test. I look at my failures as learning experiences to make me a better trainer and handler. Hopefully, your bad Grand experience passes quickly and we see you at future AKC & UKC tests and hopefully another Grand.


I commented in red.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

You're right, great test and great club! We had a wonderful time and really enjoyed the quality of the Master tests. Congratulations!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Dang ! What drama about going out of a hunt test....get over it. I'm not a Grand fan either....but slamming it constantly is not very becoming.


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow Lonnie, so what your saying is a dog that is a GRHRCH champion means nothing...??? That you wouldn't even feed some of these dogs? Absolutely insane Lonnie! Your dog went out for control going to the line and at the line. Don't blame the grand for having a standard that your dog couldn't comply with. That's part of being a GRHRCH being able to have that complete control and do the work in the field. As for the dogs crawling to the line... Have you ever seen a dog pass the grand that crawled to the line?.... I've run a good many of them and i have not once seen a dog that crawled to the line pass. Have i seen dogs crawl to the line there. I sure have but they don't pass because they are to worried about what is going on at the line and not focused on the field work. There are ways to have the control and not beat a dog down. If you don't believe it watch some of the GRHRCH dogs around. Watch some of them that run master. I ran 3 of them in master this past weekend. Hell one even broke on the honor in the first master after smoking the test. 

Lonnie not all dogs will be a GRHRCH i have a few here that have the talent in the field but will never be able to hold it together at the line or going to the line. Am i going to blame the grand for that? No i'm not. I realize they are not capable of being a GRHRCH. So i simply wont pursue it with them. I will run master and finished. Run what the dog is capable of and don't be upset about the things he/she isn't capable of....


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Trykon said:


> You know it's funny how someone has a bad experience at the grand automatically blames the grand and people involved. Ever think that maybe your dog did something wrong? If your dog isn't steady, creeps, or doesn't perform up to the standard... It's not the judges fault or the people involved fault. I've ran several grands and never i repeat NEVER had any issue with the judges or the people involved. Yes i train for a living and run several dogs. Maybe my view is different from an amateur. Am's can be to emotionally involved and take it personal which i think you have Lonnie. The judges are not their to fail your dog. They are there to pass only the dog that demonstrate the qualities that are what makes a GRHRCH. Don't take this personal Lonnie just saying let it lye.
> 
> Congrats on your first master test.


Clark,
This post is primarily regarding the master that we just ran. Yes I did throw a few punches at the Grand and whomever is involved with deciding the ridiculous method by which they judge the dogs. Yes I'm just a lowly amateur, don't know **** about training dogs and I have the most tender feelings. Heck they should have given me a pass and a big ole ribbon just for being so stupid, boo hoo. 
I can understand that you being a pro, you should run all of the venues and you need to, AND it wouldn't hurt for you to get all those titles since your livlihood is on the line. I don't make my living training dogs and have no desire to do so however I guess I could if I wanted, after all, I have the DVD's! I went to the Grand and I didn't like it. It's not my cup of tea and I won't be back.

A wise man, we both know, once told me "the Titanic was built by professionals but the Ark was built by an amateur".;-)


Thanks Clark. I'll see you at a Master test soon.

P.S.
When you're at the Spring Grand give the judges a big kiss for me!

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Lonnie,
I don't even run hrc (go NAHRA go) and I am offended.
This is not the cool way to brag.
I normally would type congrats on qualifying as an AKC master is ruff.
Yet instead all I am left with is . . . . Dude?...........
.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Trykon said:


> Wow Lonnie, so what your saying is a dog that is a GRHRCH champion means nothing...??? That you wouldn't even feed some of these dogs? Absolutely insane Lonnie! Your dog went out for control going to the line and at the line. Don't blame the grand for having a standard that your dog couldn't comply with. That's part of being a GRHRCH being able to have that complete control and do the work in the field. As for the dogs crawling to the line... Have you ever seen a dog pass the grand that crawled to the line?.... I've run a good many of them and i have not once seen a dog that crawled to the line pass. Have i seen dogs crawl to the line there. I sure have but they don't pass because they are to worried about what is going on at the line and not focused on the field work. There are ways to have the control and not beat a dog down. If you don't believe it watch some of the GRHRCH dogs around. Watch some of them that run master. I ran 3 of them in master this past weekend. Hell one even broke on the honor in the first master after smoking the test.
> 
> Lonnie not all dogs will be a GRHRCH i have a few here that have the talent in the field but will never be able to hold it together at the line or going to the line. Am i going to blame the grand for that? No i'm not. I realize they are not capable of being a GRHRCH. So i simply wont pursue it with them. I will run master and finished. Run what the dog is capable of and don't be upset about the things he/she isn't capable of....


Anyone who has a GRHRCH should be proud of it. They are fine animals.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> Lonnie,
> I don't even run hrc (go NAHRA go) and I am offended.
> This is not the cool way to brag.
> I normally would type congrats on qualifying as an AKC master is ruff.
> ...


I wasn't trying to offend you Ken.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

I understand the higher standard at the Grand and why it is applied.Is it ok to assume there may be a higher standard also at the Master Nationals?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I find you bashing on HRC and the Grand a little tiresome, rude and just down right ugly...I don't run HRC any more but as a retriever person your behavior is just wrong and inappropriate. Get over it. And I'm surprised that some of the people in your signature haven't told you this...


----------



## jb504079 (Feb 7, 2011)

This "Grand" experience must of been one hell of an experience. We're reminded of it pretty often. Not a cool way to brag....to borrow a line from Ken. Nevertheless, hope you enjoyed the hunt test.


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

FOM said:


> I find you bashing on HRC and the Grand a little tiresome, rude and just down right ugly...I don't run HRC any more but as a retriever person your behavior is just wrong and inappropriate. Get over it. And I'm surprised that some of the people in your signature haven't told you this...


Some of them have a dog going to the Grand in 7 weeks and are proud of it. Please don't let all of Lonnie's babbling BS be a direct reflection to all the people he has listed. 

Notice that 1 one them has a young dog that came into the house with Grand expectations from day 1.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL. Humorous report. Unfortunately, I foresee a dogpile coming for once again hinting that HRC may perhaps be anything but the greatest thing since gore-tex. Just take a deep breath, go to your happy place and keep repeating the RTF mantra: "HRC is the best, HRC is just like real hunting, AKC is for people who can't afford camo" and you will be fine


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

Lol!!! Double your right. Some people feel that way. Is HRC more realistic? Most definitely! But AKC is more challenging on the weekend level. I love them both neither is better than the other to me. They both play their roles well. AKC as a challanging training test and HRC as a realistic hunting test. Enjoy them both and don't be swayed by all the stupid hoopla!


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Ok folks, the dish has been taken back to the kitchen and all of the spice was removed. It is now being served bland and hopefully more palatable.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Ok folks, the dish has been taken back to the kitchen and all of the spice was removed. It is now being served bland and hopefully more palatable.
> 
> lonnie Spann


It doesn't have to be bland, the original post just came across as sour grapes to me, and I have never even seen an HRC event. I just thought you could be proud of your dog doing well in the Master and left any mention of HRC out of it. I'm glad you found a venue that better suits you though.

John


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

A little more bland, like my ex-wife's cooking;-)


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

FOM said:


> I find you bashing on HRC and the Grand a little tiresome, rude and just down right ugly...I don't run HRC any more but as a retriever person your behavior is just wrong and inappropriate. Get over it. And I'm surprised that some of the people in your signature haven't told you this...


You think he listens to us? I just want to know why my name is underlined and italicized.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Ok folks, the dish has been taken back to the kitchen and all of the spice was removed. It is now being served bland and hopefully more palatable.
> 
> Lonnie Spann


You have succumbed to peer pressure once again...


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

DoubleHaul said:


> LOL. Humorous report. Unfortunately, I foresee a dogpile coming for once again hinting that HRC may perhaps be anything but the greatest thing since gore-tex. Just take a deep breath, go to your happy place and keep repeating the RTF mantra: "HRC is the best, HRC is just like real hunting, AKC is for people who can't afford camo" and you will be fine


Saved the money from skipping buying camo and bought a chair instead of a bucket. lol


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

This weekend was a very challenging test without tricks or traps. All dogs that passed met the standard & will have earned their MH title if they pass more like this. Jack is a very talented dog that very much deserves the MH title & will earn it. Congratulations! Sorry about the clipboard!

Will be running the camo side next weekend & will have a good time again! I love the family atmosphere of the weekend HRC tests & run every chance I get. Unfortunately due to time constraints, I won't be running dogs at any of the national events myself. If you want my commentary on these find me on the tailgate & get my opinion firsthand.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

lainee, 
it's "lonnie's world" and we just throw birds in it. besides lonnie is only mad because i told him i passed the grand once. the grand was being held in dyersburg, tn that year and i had some business in union city. i passed right by it on my way.......shhhh, don't give lonnie that last detail.


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

> Yes I did throw a few punches at the Grand and whomever is involved with deciding the ridiculous method by which they judge the dogs. Yes I'm just a lowly amateur,


So wanting a dog under control is ridiculous ? < Avitar. Go try the master nationals and get back withus. By the way how you hunting with a broom stick ?


----------



## waller1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lonnie nice meeting you at the junior test Saturday


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Dwayne Padgett said:


> So wanting a dog under control is ridiculous ? < Avitar. Go try the master nationals and get back withus. By the way how you hunting with a broom stick ?


Might as well use a broomstick- them HRC folks are choking them chickens anyways.

Yas could just club 'em instead regards

Bubba


----------



## Richard Meisemann (Dec 29, 2009)

Good meeting you Lonnie. Thanks for letting us use that UTV of yours.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

RANDY PRICE for Mayor!


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

RF2 said:


> RANDY PRICE for Mayor!


If he wins we are going to run him for president. My only regret is we couldn't put his signs at the porta potty!!!!


----------



## laidback (Aug 4, 2008)

WTG Lonnie and Jack. I knew Jack could do it and he will obtain the Master Title. Lonnie is a heck of a trainer with a super dog and a guy that is a blast to be around and train with. It's great to have him playing the games once again. Go work on that "free" jacket this weekend.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

RF2 said:


> You think he listens to us? I just want to know why my name is underlined and italicized.


Allen, I didn't realize that you were receiving special recognition in my signature. It has been corrected

Lonnie


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

roseberry said:


> lainee,
> it's "lonnie's world" and we just throw birds in it. besides lonnie is only mad because i told him i passed the grand once. the grand was being held in dyersburg, tn that year and i had some business in union city. i passed right by it on my way.......shhhh, don't give lonnie that last detail.


John, Now I'm really mad!


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

RF2 said:


> You have succumbed to peer pressure once again...


Yep, just like in my highschool days, I always gave in and put out on the first date.

Lonnie


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

fishduck said:


> This weekend was a very challenging test without tricks or traps. All dogs that passed met the standard & will have earned their MH title if they pass more like this. Jack is a very talented dog that very much deserves the MH title & will earn it. Congratulations! Sorry about the clipboard!
> 
> Will be running the camo side next weekend & will have a good time again! I love the family atmosphere of the weekend HRC tests & run every chance I get. Unfortunately due to time constraints, I won't be running dogs at any of the national events myself. If you want my commentary on these find me on the tailgate & get my opinion firsthand.


Thanks Mark. I always enjoy helping out.

Lonnie


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Dwayne Padgett said:


> So wanting a dog under control is ridiculous ? < Avitar. Go try the master nationals and get back withus. By the way how you hunting with a broom stick ?


Dwayne,

My dog picks up way more ducks at hunt tests than he does when hunting with me. I might as well use a broom stick when hunting I can't hit the broad side of a barn! Just ask Fishduck and Laidback. However, I don't recollect killing a single duck with a Remington 870 loaded with poppers either.

See you at the Master Nationals.

Lonnie


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

waller1 said:


> Lonnie nice meeting you at the junior test Saturday



Waller1,

It was a pleasure meeting you.

Lonnie


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Richard Meisemann said:


> Good meeting you Lonnie. Thanks for letting us use that UTV of yours.


Nice meeting you too Richard. Glad to put the UTV to use.

Lonnie


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

laidback said:


> WTG Lonnie and Jack. I knew Jack could do it and he will obtain the Master Title. Lonnie is a heck of a trainer with a super dog and a guy that is a blast to be around and train with. It's great to have him playing the games once again. Go work on that "free" jacket this weekend.


Jim,

I must owe you some money or something. Thanks for the compliments. We always have fun.

Lonnie


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

John Robinson said:


> It doesn't have to be bland, the original post just came across as sour grapes to me, and I have never even seen an HRC event. I just thought you could be proud of your dog doing well in the Master and left any mention of HRC out of it. I'm glad you found a venue that better suits you though.
> 
> John


John,

Might I suggest a HRC event for you to go see? I've heard they are having one in about 7 weeks somewhere in Texas 

Lonnie


----------



## jb504079 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lonnie Spann said:


> John,
> 
> Might I suggest a HRC event for you to go see? I've heard they are having one in about 7 weeks somewhere in Texas
> 
> Lonnie


Where? It's not listed on express entry....


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

jb504079 said:


> Where? It's not listed on express entry....


Carbondale, TX 
April 20-24

Lonnie Spann


----------



## jb504079 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Carbondale, TX
> April 20-24
> 
> Lonnie Spann


Thanks Lonnie.


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

Bubba said:


> Might as well use a broomstick- them HRC folks are choking them chickens anyways.
> 
> Yas could just club 'em instead regards
> 
> Bubba


Word on the street is that a club south of the gnat line is gonna shoot flyers at an HRC test in a couple of weeks. 

Word also is that a couple or three young dogs, born (well may a couple of the three), bred and cross trained in South Georgia, placed in derbys and jammed Q's the last couple of weekends will be running that HRC test to. South Georgia is a very diverse place to run dog's, if you can handle the rattlesnakes, gators, fireants, gnats, wild hogs, domestic free range locals, untrusting local ********, and more unfriendly wintering Yankees. Last weekend I met a double handful of wintering and extremely nice and friendly Yankees as well. Go South young man go south.

That said, beware of crossin the Chattahoochee. When you cross the state line to west you gain and hour and lose twenty years


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

leemac said:


> That said, beware of crossin the Chattahoochee. When you cross the state line to west you gain and hour and lose twenty years


I hear the same thing!!! Only that you lose an hour & 20 years crossing the Chattahoochee going East. Where was Deliverance filmed?:razz:


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Maybe sour grapes but I would give Lonnie a break. My recollection of his original thread was that his experience was made up of several problems. You know, when it rains it pours. I would be pretty darn demoralized myself. And then he caught a lot of flack on here. How do you expect him to feel?

"Don't judge the warrior until you have walked a mile in his moccasins."


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

leemac said:


> South Georgia is a very diverse place to run dog's, if you can handle the rattlesnakes, gators, fireants, gnats, wild hogs, domestic free range locals, untrusting local ********, and more unfriendly wintering Yankees. Last weekend I met a double handful of wintering and extremely nice and friendly Yankees as well. Go South young man go south.
> 
> That said, *beware of crossin the Chattahoochee. When you cross the state line to west you gain and hour and lose twenty years*


let's say, georgia and alabama eliminate the demographic statistical weighting of the huge cosmopolitan atlanta and the mid sized progressive birmingham. georgia is now 50th in every national statistic, alabama remains at 49.......but mississippi moves up to 48th, go mississippi!;-)

besides leemac on things that matter you actually go back 40 years crossing the state line. georgia again almost wins an sec title(like in the 70's). alabama wins another national championship, like in the bryant era(but now it's better).


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

RF2 said:


> RANDY PRICE for Mayor!


Is Randy the great Shorty Price's son or grandson? If so he could also run for president of HRC on a unification platform and bring you hunt test secessionists like Lonnie back into the fold. 

MG


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

gdgnyc said:


> Maybe sour grapes but I would give Lonnie a break. ."


a thought,
imagine every time somebody "woo hoo'ed" about a qualification. And I do love those threads by the way. But if every time they woo hoo'ed they listed, described, re-hashed and ran over, every past test they crashed and burned at? Heck, I alone would need to use up 3 pages afore I would have been able to woo hoo a started title!!
It's not even about hrc as many above don't even run it. It's about how to woo hoo. Maybe Lonnie could take some on-line adult courses from Woo Hoo U.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought that part of this thread was all sent back to the kitchen? Why don't we just put some syrup on it?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

huntinman said:


> I thought that part of this thread was all sent back to the kitchen? Why don't we just put some syrup on it?


bill,
i like the BIG deer avatars better. dogs and ducks are over done!
_return to regularly scheduled programming_.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

roseberry said:


> bill,
> i like the BIG deer avatars better. dogs and ducks are over done!
> _return to regularly scheduled programming_.


Now that's funny! 

Sentimental favorite of my first trial dog. Born on my birthday in 1987. He became an AFC GMHR by the old tennis shoe method. (I didn't know any other way).


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

By the way, there is an HRC event at Owens Crossroads near Huntsville this weekend...I noticed a famous name that is on the list of attendees. 

Fancy jacket bound!!


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

Duckquilizer said:


> By the way, there is an HRC event at Owens Crossroads near Huntsville this weekend...I noticed a famous name that is on the list of attendees.
> 
> Fancy jacket bound!!


ME TOO! i am going to follow him around wif my camera like the papparatzi, never knowed nobody famous before


----------



## RetrieverNation (Jul 15, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> a thought,
> imagine every time somebody "woo hoo'ed" about a qualification. And I do love those threads by the way. But if every time they woo hoo'ed they listed, described, re-hashed and ran over, every past test they crashed and burned at? Heck, I alone would need to use up 3 pages afore I would have been able to woo hoo a started title!!
> It's not even about hrc as many above don't even run it. It's about how to woo hoo. Maybe Lonnie could take some on-line adult courses from Woo Hoo U.


And maybe thank all the volunteers and people who helped out without any compensation to make it an enjoyable experience. Recognition 101 - dont mix a good message with a bad message!


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

RetrieverNation said:


> And maybe thank all the volunteers and people who helped out without any compensation to make it an enjoyable experience. Recognition 101 - dont mix a good message with a bad message!



On this particular weekend he would be thanking himself. He set up the running order, helped break down/set up tests, ferried handlers and dogs to the line in his UTV and carried workers to and from the field. Helping all day when he could have dissappeared like many others. Probably should have been working with his son who failed JR both days. Funny there was no rant about that.

Thanks Lonnie! I owe you one!!!!


----------



## hooked on quackers (Nov 7, 2010)

Lonnie, please keep posting. I love starting the day with a good laugh. X2 on Randy for Mayor


----------



## Rip Shively (Sep 5, 2007)

So as one of the judges of this flight I just checked my scoresheets and notes. #19 did a great job and is a fine animal. Congratulations to Lonnie and thanks for all your help as well as others from the North Alabama Club, especially Mark Land (blind pole and all).


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Rip Shively said:


> So as one of the judges of this flight I just checked my scoresheets and notes. #19 did a great job and is a fine animal. Congratulations to Lonnie and thanks for all your help as well as others from the North Alabama Club, especially Mark Land (blind pole and all).


I will marshall for ya'll anytime. Very fair, well thought out tests without the gimmicks/tricks. 

I didn't see a problem with my blind pole, a 5 foot orange pole with 27 feet of ribbon blowing in the wind is always appreciated:razz:. Too bad we didn't use it


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

gdgnyc said:


> "Don't judge the warrior until you have walked a mile in his moccasins."


I agree 100% because at that point you're a mile away AND you have his moccasins! 

Lonnie


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Rip Shively said:


> So as one of the judges of this flight I just checked my scoresheets and notes. #19 did a great job and is a fine animal. Congratulations to Lonnie and thanks for all your help as well as others from the North Alabama Club, especially Mark Land (blind pole and all).


Rip,

Thanks for the compliment. I had a great time and I am always willing to help.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Lonnie congratulations on your master pass! I don't think of your comments about the grand as complaining anymore I think of them more as a running joke. I enjoy your posts I think you have a good sense of humor keep it up.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Duckquilizer said:


> By the way, there is an HRC event at Owens Crossroads near Huntsville this weekend...I noticed a famous name that is on the list of attendees.
> 
> Fancy jacket bound!!


Duckquilizer I will be there too!  I need one of those fancy jackets before winter come back around.

Lonnie


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

fishduck said:


> On this particular weekend he would be thanking himself. He set up the running order, helped break down/set up tests, ferried handlers and dogs to the line in his UTV and carried workers to and from the field. Helping all day when he could have dissappeared like many others. Probably should have been working with his son who failed JR both days. Funny there was no rant about that.
> 
> Thanks Lonnie! I owe you one!!!!


Fishduck, you don't owe me anything but some good training sessions! I am always eager and willing to help out anytime.

Lonnie


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Scott Parker said:


> Lonnie congratulations on your master pass! I don't think of your comments about the grand as complaining anymore I think of them more as a running joke. I enjoy your posts I think you have a good sense of humor keep it up.



Thanks Scott. Yes, I do post things that are intended as tongue-in-cheek.

Lonnie


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

RetrieverNation said:


> And maybe thank all the volunteers and people who helped out without any compensation to make it an enjoyable experience. Recognition 101 - dont mix a good message with a bad message!


I will begin with you RetrieverNation. Thank you for taking the time from your schedule to offer me free advice. I will forever be indebted to you for your gracious contribution. 

Signed,

Lonnie, patting RetrieverNation on the back, Spann


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

hooked on quackers said:


> Lonnie, please keep posting. I love starting the day with a good laugh. X2 on Randy for Mayor


Jack,

I'm just getting started. BTW I'm adding you to the wolf pack and please tell ole sour puss, Richard, to settle down before he gets voted off the island. 

Lonnie


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Lonnie Spann said:


> I will begin with you RetrieverNation. Thank you for taking the time from your schedule to offer me free advice. I will forever be indebted to you for your gracious contribution.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Lonnie, patting RetrieverNation on the back, Spann


Lonnie... It's worth what you paid for it.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Tom. P. said:


> I understand the higher standard at the Grand and why it is applied.Is it ok to assume there may be a higher standard also at the Master Nationals?


Tom,

I guess we could assume that there are higher standards at the MN. I haven't been there yet, however, if I am ever fortunate to get there, when I return please see the post titled "*My AKC Master National Experience" *and you will be able to read what I personally experience there, be it good or bad.

I have no idea what the MN scoring consists of. Do they judge line manners the same way they judge line manners in the weekend master tests? Or do they all of a sudden expect line manners such as the dog heeling with its nose never getting in front of the handler's knee? Must the dog keep at least one front paw on the ground at all times while heeling to and from the line? I have no idea. I would expect more difficult/technical setups at the MN. Should I have a robotic dog going to and from the line if I expect to see any marks? Maybe some of the fortunate ones who have been there can chime in and enlighten us.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

FOM said:


> I find you bashing on HRC and the Grand a little tiresome, rude and just down right ugly...I don't run HRC any more but as a retriever person your behavior is just wrong and inappropriate. Get over it. And I'm surprised that some of the people in your signature haven't told you this...


FOM,

Unfortunately all you have witnessed is my "good side". I am, by nature, sometimes rude, obnoxious, ugly, wrong and inappropriate. The people in my signature can tell me whatever they want, I'm deaf and I have ADHD so they might as well be speaking to a fence post. 

I hope that my negative posts didn't cause your stock in [insert the big event in another venue here] to plummet.

Sincerely,

Lonnie, apologizing in advance for the next rude and ugly post, Spann

PS
I'm kind of new to this whole internet emotion thingy. Do I insert the big smiley face when I intend the statement to be received jokingly or when I am sitting here chuckling because in my twisted mind I think I just made a smart arse comment?

PPS
If you ever run across me at a hunt test look me up. One of the members of my wolf packis a dentist so if you knock my teeth out he will ne there to put em back in for me, another one cooks some awesome deer sausage every day at lunch. The others are all really great guys and they are all very knowledgeable about dog training. You may not care for me but I promise you'll like all of them.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

By my unofficial count Randy Price is winning the honorary title of Mayor of the M. Barnett Lawley Forever Wild Field Trial Area by a landslide. Because he was the only one running and his buddies rigged the vote maybe we should have an inauguration party at the next hunt test. He would have won by more but the Porta Potties never were delivered and that is always the ideal location for political signs.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Duckquilizer said:


> By the way, there is an HRC event at Owens Crossroads near Huntsville this weekend...I noticed a famous name that is on the list of attendees.
> 
> Fancy jacket bound!!


kendall,

since you brought it up.......yes the *north alabama hrc club's hunt test is this coming weekend*. we have two flights of finished and have room for at least 20 dogs and can still take about 10 in started and 20 in seasoned. if you want to come you can pre-register with me or walk up day of. our limit per handler is twelve dogs.

we shot flyers at our test last year bubba. we will be inside the city limits of huntsville, alabama this year and as such be unable to shoot flyers. 

huntsville is a nice family weekend trip getaway. the kids may enjoy an educational outing to the u.s. space and rocket center during the day while the dogs run. we have a nice tailgate and raffle planned for saturday night. the nahrc is not gonna go "camo nutso" on our handlers(but please dress as if you were hunting) if your dog titles at our nahrc test you will recieve one of our club hats with your dog's name and title embroideried "not long" after the test. also if your dog titles at our test we will not pour water on your head! *note: the nahrc does not object if, in keeping with the hrc tradition you pour water on your own head! *

john mccallie
nahrc hunt test secretary
256-599-4996
call or pm me here


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Well folks after much peer pressure from Fishduck and Laidback I entered the North Alabama Retriever Club’s AKC Master HT for March 2, 2013. I guess they kind of felt sorry for me for that @$$ raping I got [ insert something else here] and wanted to divert my attention away from [another venue which is highly respected] and convince me to run AKC and pursue a Master Hunter title. Reluctantly I gave in and entered the event. The event washeld at the M. Barnett Lawley Forever Wild Field Trial Area in Greensboro, AL. The grounds are awesome. These grounds are also what was formerly known as “the State Cattle Ranch” i.e. “PRISON” (the State continues to house inmates here and they are outstanding bird technicians).
> 
> I was very concerned when I arrived at the event,thelast time I saw this many dog trucks was at the Grand! 474 dogs!I arrived at mystake “Master C” and received a warm welcome from some of the club members and one of them (Fishduck) immediately handed me some papers and said “here, this is the list, get some handlers and dogs lined up”. Awesome, I just arrived and I’m already being treated like family and I’m not even a member of this club! I was honored to receive such a warm welcome, at first, but by the end of the weekend I was looking forward to my parole. I don’t know what I did to deserve that other than befriending the guys in my signature.
> 
> ...


Mr. Spann

What to you expect to accomplish with a post like this????

Maybe instead of carrying a chip on your shoulder, pouting about failing a test,, you should spend less time on Internet boards, and more time training, then Maybe,,, just Maybe,, you might have a dog that can get to the line in ANY venue, and not have to rely on judges that turn a blind eye!!!

Dont you want your success to mean something?? Or you just after the cheezy ribbon???
Whata Ya think a that sugestion???


I think....... (Dont matter)

The dog community is a very small one. For ANYONE to degrade one of the organizations, because they had 1 bad experience,,and top that off to degrade the other dogs in that venue who were running that day by saying if those dogs were his,,he wouldnt even feed them ... well I guess I dont understand what you feel you want to accomplish by saying something like that,, and Its very devisive to a small community that needs to stick together if we want this sport to stay strong...

What I bet is your desire is to just play games here and rile the RTF conmmunity up. It will give You and your training buddies something to giggle about at your next get-together....Thats fine I spose,, but seems a bit childish to me,,but then again,, like you said,, I's prolly talking to a fence post.. (or maybe a fence LINE)

Hope you get over your hurt... There are more important things in life than Dog Titles, Ribbons, number a ducks that Dawg picks up in a year..
many people need to focus on being a more respectful human being...,, and get over themselves....

Gooser

I realise you corrected your offensive original post,,, but we already know what it said..


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

roseberry said:


> kendall,
> 
> since you brought it up.......yes the *north alabama hrc club's hunt test is this coming weekend*. we have two flights of finished and have room for at least 20 dogs and can still take about 10 in started and 20 in seasoned. if you want to come you can pre-register with me or walk up day of. our limit per handler is twelve dogs.
> 
> ...


I'm already on the list for Seasoned(for title) on Sat and plan to run Finished on Sun. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Lonnie Spann said:


> FOM,
> 
> Unfortunately all you have witnessed is my "good side". I am, by nature, sometimes rude, obnoxious, ugly, wrong and inappropriate. The people in my signature can tell me whatever they want, I'm deaf and I have ADHD so they might as well be speaking to a fence post.
> 
> ...


Lonnie,

I have no stock in any particular venue, but I have run the majority of them that are out there...each have their Pro's and Con's but when all is said and done, it's just dog's picking stuff up or not...I've had good and bad experiences in all the venues I've participated in and in a former life I might get on a public forum and spew garbage, but I learned it's just not the right thing to do...if you feel to do so, go for it. I find it to be very bad form. 

I'm not sure where you would even think I'd want to knock your teeth out? These are just doggie games, nothing so serious as to come to a physical altercation, besides as many will attest, you should be more worried about me kicking ya in the shins I'm vertically challenged!  And I'm willing to bet we would get along just fine face to face, I pretty much get along with most people I meet...and the deer sausage sounds wonderful. 

Have a good day...

FOM


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Duckquilizer said:


> I'm already on the list for Seasoned(for title) on Sat and plan to run Finished on Sun. I'm looking forward to it!


sorry kendall, i suck as a secretary or i would have known that already (i am a big picture guy, the details are for the little people lol)


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

roseberry said:


> sorry kendall, i suck as a secretary or i would have known that already (i am a big picture guy, the details are for the little people lol)


Sent you a PM...


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

MooseGooser said:


> Mr. Spann
> 
> What to you expect to accomplish with a post like this????
> 
> ...


MooseGooser,

You might consider reading my posts a few times and THEN respond. I think maybe you misread/misinterpreted some statements. 

My time spent on internet boards is usually when I'm in court and waiting for a hearing OR late at night after I finish working. I train when I can. I might not be much of a dog trainer but I am a PROFESSIONAL at multitasking and time management (have driven 90+ miles and been in three hearings today already) 

Accomplish? Didn't have an accomplishment in mind when I posted this thread, merely typing.

FYI
I'm not so sure its legal to "goose" a moose, but go ahead and have fun at it that's your business and I don't want to hear any of the details.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

And the fence post Talks!!!

Gooser


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

And just think Lonnie, Gooser is about to be your neighbor...


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Lonnie Spann said:


> FOM,
> 
> Unfortunately all you have witnessed is my "good side". I am, by nature, sometimes rude, obnoxious, ugly, wrong and inappropriate. The people in my signature can tell me whatever they want, I'm deaf and I have ADHD so they might as well be speaking to a fence post.
> 
> ...


Lonnie are you trying to get banned again?;-)


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL at the people getting riled over Lonnie having a good time when he should be lawyering. I know Lonnie a little bit but I think it would be obvious to me after reading his posts that hes not taking any of this seriously, its just to pass the time. By the way, other than being the most famous dog guy in Alabama, Lonnies dog Jack has no teeth on his bottom jaw. Top that!!! With all that said, Lonnie get back to work you big *******.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

claimsadj said:


> LOL at the people getting riled over Lonnie having a good time when he should be lawyering. I know Lonnie a little bit but I think it would be obvious to me after reading his posts that hes not taking any of this seriously, its just to pass the time. By the way, other than being the most famous dog guy in Alabama, Lonnies dog Jack has no teeth on his bottom jaw. Top that!!! With all that said, Lonnie get back to work you big *******.


Now your going to tell us Lonnie's dog couldn't have bit anyone Jacks got no teeth on his bottom jaw. Dang lawyers always looking for an out.....or an in depends on the side.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Its all about CYA man. Jack gets dentures when he earns his MH--BUT NOT BEFORE!!


duk4me said:


> Now your going to tell us Lonnie's dog couldn't have bit anyone Jacks got no teeth on his bottom jaw. Dang lawyers always looking for an out.....or an in depends on the side.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

claimsadj said:


> Its all about CYA man. Jack gets dentures when he earns his MH--BUT NOT BEFORE!!


Well thats good since a Grand is out of the question.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok Since Lonnie got to brag a little, I am to. I got my Master Title this past weekend at Cajun Riveria AKC hunt. Great COLD weekend but had a great time and awsome judges
Lonnie, So Miss will be holding there AKC hunt on April 13 & 14, come out and have fun. Maybe you can run under me since I am one of the Flight A judges, just ask Richard G. about it.

To Mark Land and Jack Gravely-- WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! finally got it.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations Karen!!! That is awesome! Would love to make the So Miss test and run under you. I'd even offer to marshall but I hope to be spending that weekend taking care of newborn puppies.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Karen Klotthor said:


> Ok Since Lonnie got to brag a little, I am to. I got my Master Title this past weekend at Cajun Riveria AKC hunt. Great COLD weekend but had a great time and awsome judges
> Lonnie, So Miss will be holding there AKC hunt on April 13 & 14, come out and have fun. Maybe you can run under me since I am one of the Flight A judges, just ask Richard G. about it.
> 
> To Mark Land and Jack Gravely-- WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! finally got it.


Karen,

CONGRATULATIONS! I went on Entry Express yesterday to enter the event but I was having issues registering. I will try again ASAP.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

claimsadj said:


> LOL at the people getting riled over Lonnie having a good time when he should be lawyering. I know Lonnie a little bit but I think it would be obvious to me after reading his posts that hes not taking any of this seriously, its just to pass the time. By the way, other than being the most famous dog guy in Alabama, Lonnies dog Jack has no teeth on his bottom jaw. Top that!!! With all that said, Lonnie get back to work you big *******.


Justin,

I'm attempting to post a pic of Jack's smile.


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

DoubleHaul said:


> LOL. Humorous report. Unfortunately, I foresee a dogpile coming for once again hinting that HRC may perhaps be anything but the greatest thing since gore-tex. Just take a deep breath, go to your happy place and keep repeating the RTF mantra: "HRC is the best, HRC is just like real hunting, AKC is for people who can't afford camo" and you will be fine


Lonnie 

The HRC dogpile is coming. No criticism allowed of the HRC Pro League . Congrats on your pass welcome to the dark side and whites coats.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Justin,
> 
> I'm attempting to post a pic of Jack's smile.


With that close up of his face he looks like ole Earnest P. Worrel;-)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=C5ED_5eiccE&desktop_uri=/watch?v=C5ED_5eiccE


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

fishduck said:


> Congratulations Karen!!! That is awesome! Would love to make the So Miss test and run under you. I'd even offer to marshall but I hope to be spending that weekend taking care of newborn puppies.


Thanks Mark, and I will miss having you as my marshall. I was hoping you would handle the running order -HAHA.
I think Amber will be coming in heat around the time of So Miss hunt. Mickey plans on running her for the first time. We plan on breeding her this time also. Oh boy a new pup for Mickey.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Karen, I can pass a clipboard faster than a hot potato. I fall under the category of equipment guy and hospitality committee. Ask Lonnie how fast I can find someone to line em up.


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi,

I'm from Montréal, Canada and drove for my first AKC master tests.
I was impress by the high quality of terrain, water.........and by the great organisation.
I salute the hard work of the North Alabama Retriever Club and all who was involved.
Didn't know much people but realize fast enough that you guys know how to make me feel comfortable.
I salute all who i have meat and i would like to take this opportunity to tank David and Marthy Kress for there great hospitality

Would love coming back next year and bring some of my friends.

Like you said '' See Y'all''

King regards,


----------



## waller1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Alain it was good talking with you at the junior test Saturday and then again at senior on Sunday


----------



## Ahinson (Aug 3, 2011)

Lonnie, I was very impressed with your dogs talents. very tough conditions. You apparently are very good as a trainer.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*WELL Mr. Spann.........*

I am busting your bubble. Guys I met Lonnie and his lovely wife and family when I judged his son's nice pup in Junior on Sunday. As an ol BSer I can recognize one a mile away much less at 6 feet......LOL. I felt like I may have met one of the most intense young men in Lonnie's son and his pup. His son has done all the pup's training and the pup was very well behaved and a good marker but I think maybe the pup thinks if I go get the bird it's MINE....LOL. Lonnie show your son this post because he did a fine job but the stars did not line up for him Sunday. He will collect many ribbons down the line with his pup. I had a great time down at North Alabama and was very pleased with all things down there but I must have brought my weather both days................ Expecting 3 to 5 inches of snow tonight.......


----------



## hooked on quackers (Nov 7, 2010)

Karen Klotthor said:


> Ok Since Lonnie got to brag a little, I am to. I got my Master Title this past weekend at Cajun Riveria AKC hunt. Great COLD weekend but had a great time and awsome judges
> Lonnie, So Miss will be holding there AKC hunt on April 13 & 14, come out and have fun. Maybe you can run under me since I am one of the Flight A judges, just ask Richard G. about it.
> 
> To Mark Land and Jack Gravely-- WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! finally got it.


Congratulations Karen. See you soon


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> I am busting your bubble. Guys I met Lonnie and his lovely wife and family when I judged his son's nice pup in Junior on Sunday. As an ol BSer I can recognize one a mile away much less at 6 feet......LOL. I felt like I may have met one of the most intense young men in Lonnie's son and his pup. His son has done all the pup's training and the pup was very well behaved and a good marker but I think maybe the pup thinks if I go get the bird it's MINE....LOL. Lonnie show your son this post because he did a fine job but the stars did not line up for him Sunday. He will collect many ribbons down the line with his pup. I had a great time down at North Alabama and was very pleased with all things down there but I must have brought my weather both days................ Expecting 3 to 5 inches of snow tonight.......


Otey,
Thanks for the kind words. I really enjoyed meeting you and could have stayed there and talked dogs with you all day if it hadn't been for Allen running me off! I suspect that our paths will cross again very soon.

Drake had a very good time and learned something both days. He took your advice and has had his dog back on the FF table for the past two afternoons. He is now more determined than ever and is talking about running Senior this fall. He read the post and his his swelled up like they had done a special on him on the six o'clock news.

Those guys from North AL sure do know how to put on a first class event.

Lonnie


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Karen Klotthor said:


> Thanks Mark, and I will miss having you as my marshall. I was hoping you would handle the running order -HAHA.
> I think Amber will be coming in heat around the time of So Miss hunt. Mickey plans on running her for the first time. We plan on breeding her this time also. Oh boy a new pup for Mickey.


You're marshal will be a guy by the name of Dillard. 

Notice a reoccurring theme here? I don't think you can run dogs anywhere in Alabama and half of Mississippi without running into 1/2 of Lonnie's signature.


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Karen,
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! I went on Entry Express yesterday to enter the event but I was having issues registering. I will try again ASAP.
> 
> Lonnie Spann


I looked this morning and still don't see your name listed.


----------



## Richard Meisemann (Dec 29, 2009)

This is great... hey folks, don't take the world so serious... your not getting out alive. 



Lonnie Spann said:


> FOM,
> 
> Unfortunately all you have witnessed is my "good side". I am, by nature, sometimes rude, obnoxious, ugly, wrong and inappropriate. The people in my signature can tell me whatever they want, I'm deaf and I have ADHD so they might as well be speaking to a fence post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Meisemann (Dec 29, 2009)

You do realize you have 5,000+ posts right? Just saying....


MooseGooser said:


> Maybe instead of carrying a chip on your shoulder, pouting about failing a test,, *you should spend less time on Internet boards, and more time training*, then Maybe,,, just Maybe,, you might have a dog that can get to the line in ANY venue, and not have to rely on judges that turn a blind eye!!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Richard Meisemann said:


> You do realize you have 5,000+ posts right? Just saying....



In 13 yrs. (almost 6000.... just sayin)

Gooser


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Congratulations Karen !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Glad you got it done, I know you are proud


----------



## Richard Meisemann (Dec 29, 2009)

MooseGooser said:


> In 13 yrs. (almost 6000.... just sayin)
> 
> Gooser


2013 - 2003 = 10 years... just saying


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

priceskeet said:


> Congratulations Karen !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Glad you got it done, I know you are proud


Thanks Randy, I am very glad it is over and pressure off. she actually sat and did not creep at all even with the cold weather and high winds on Saturday.


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats on all the master passes!

Btw, my dog max received his 20th master pass. Makes him 20-2 in master in his life. And Lonnie he has 5 grand passes I guess you wouldn't feed him either...


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice job Trykon.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Trykon said:


> Congrats on all the master passes!
> 
> Btw, my dog max received his 20th master pass. Makes him 20-2 in master in his life. And Lonnie he has 5 grand passes I guess you wouldn't feed him either...


Does he have all of his teeth?


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

Trykon said:


> Congrats on all the master passes!
> 
> Btw, my dog max received his 20th master pass. Makes him 20-2 in master in his life. And Lonnie he has 5 grand passes I guess you wouldn't feed him either...


That is a record to be proud of, congratulations.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Trykon said:


> Congrats on all the master passes!
> 
> Btw, my dog max received his 20th master pass. Makes him 20-2 in master in his life. And Lonnie he has 5 grand passes I guess you wouldn't feed him either...


Congratulations Clark. That is an awesome record, who trained that dog for you?

Lonnie


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Lol at the butthurt in this thread. Lonnie I bet your hell in a deposition.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Trykon said:


> Congrats on all the master passes!
> 
> Btw, my dog max received his 20th master pass. Makes him 20-2 in master in his life. And Lonnie he has 5 grand passes I guess you wouldn't feed him either...


 And to think I saw him get his Seasoned title many moons ago......Great job Clark.


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

Probably the same guy who trained yours. Maybe the same guy who trained the other 4 GRHRCH MH dogs I run...  

Love how you let someone run your dog for 5 months and all of a sudden people believe they trained the dog. Guess I'm lost and you can train a finished dog in 5 months


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll back out of the conversation. Just remembered the old saying. Never argue with a fool. 

Good luck in pursuing a master title. Jacks a nice enough dog. Shouldn't take long.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Trykon said:


> Probably the same guy who trained yours. Maybe the same guy who trained the other 4 GRHRCH MH dogs I run...
> 
> Love how you let someone run your dog for 5 months and all of a sudden people believe they trained the dog. Guess I'm lost and you can train a finished dog in 5 months


Clark,

I didn't intend to ruffle your feathers. I was just joking with you. I assumed that you trained your dog. I didn't know anything about anyone else running or training your dog. I train mine and it shows, my record isn't hardly as impressive as yours.

I'm just a weekend amateur with nothing to gain or lose in this game. I wouldn't have said anything at all had you not invoked a response from me by throwing my name in your post. You know the old saying "if you live in a glass house..."

No hard feelings here.

Lonnie


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Lonnie, thank goodness for your last several threads. They kept me amused and awake during a continuing education class today. After listening to hours upon hours of blabber about energy codes, cost analysis and the new technology of Trane HVAC zoning systems I needed some sort of break and found my relief right here... OH and in the "Grand Experience" post. Which I noticed just now has gotten heated back up! 

:razz: :razz:


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

No hard feelings Loonie. Your welcome to train with me any day. See you at a master test soon.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

TDB87 said:


> Lonnie, thank goodness for your last several threads. They kept me amused and awake during a continuing education class today. After listening to hours upon hours of blabber about energy codes, cost analysis and the new technology of Trane HVAC zoning systems I needed some sort of break and found my relief right here... OH and in the "Grand Experience" post. Which I noticed just now has gotten heated back up!
> 
> :razz: :razz:


Glad to help out.

Lonnie


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

This thread just continues to produce.


----------

